# Food Safety News Fri 2/28/2020



## daveomak.fs (Feb 28, 2020)

Food Safety News
Fri 2/28/2020 4:02 AM






Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Listeria outbreak survivor tells how illness changed perspective on life*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 28, 2020 12:07 am A woman who was hospitalized for two months in the Listeria outbreak in South Africa has shared how illness changed her perspective on life. Beulah Rhode (Roberts) started experiencing flu-like symptoms and felt constantly fatigued in mid-May 2018. She was in the hospital from June to August. In July, she went into a coma and...  Continue Reading

* GFSI 2020 Global Market Awards*
By Jonan Pilet on Feb 28, 2020 12:03 am SEATTLE — Mitch Chait, CEO of Greenforce, Mike Robach, GFSI Board Chair and Femi Oke, GFSI 2020 host, on Thursday recognized the winners of the 2020 Global Market Awards. The awards are given to small and ambitious companies from around the world that have used GFSI’s Global Markets Program and have a world-class food safety...  Continue Reading


* Kansas Senate permits on-the-farm raw milk sales with warning labels*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 28, 2020 12:02 am The Kansas Senate, on a 37-3 vote, has sent the House a bill permitting on-the-farm sales of raw milk with the requirement it is sold with a warning label because the product is not pasteurized. it is expected to pass the House and remove for this year the possibility that Kansas would ban raw milk...  Continue Reading


* Wash your hands, not your poultry*
By U.S. Department of Agriculture on Feb 28, 2020 12:01 am Opinion I oversee the Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS), the public health regulatory agency within the U.S. Department of Agriculture. FSIS’ mission is clear: to ensure that the nation’s meat, poultry and processed egg products are safe, wholesome, and accurately labeled. FSIS inspection personnel ensured public health requirements were met in establishments that slaughter...  Continue Reading

* Food safety systems governing Hungary’s meat products pass USDA audit*
By Dan Flynn on Feb 27, 2020 12:05 am A foreign audit report for Hungary has been released to the public by USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS). The in-country inspection occurred from July 22 through Aug. 2, 2019, and earned approval for Hungary’s system. The audit’s purpose was to evaluate Hungary’s food safety systems governing meat products exported to the United States....  Continue Reading

* Campylobacter chicken liver outbreak adds to evidence of risk*
By Joe Whitworth on Feb 27, 2020 12:01 am Researchers have called for increased awareness to reduce the risk of Campylobacter outbreaks linked to incorrectly cooked chicken liver dishes. Communication from food safety and public health authorities may be required. Any strategy should ensure the risk profile of poultry liver-containing dishes is raised and availability of evidence-based preventative strategies for food preparation promoted, according...  Continue Reading

* Jimmy John’s named in new E. coli outbreak; stops offering sprouts*
By Coral Beach on Feb 26, 2020 10:53 pm Federal officials are warning the public about a new E. coli outbreak traced to clover sprouts on sandwiches from Jimmy John’s restaurants. More than a dozen people across five states have been confirmed as infected. “We are advising consumers who may have recently eaten sprouts at Jimmy John’s to monitor for symptoms of an E....  Continue Reading


* GFSI Conference 2020 is 20th anniversary of international group*
By Jonan Pilet on Feb 26, 2020 05:04 pm SEATTLE — Today marks the 20th anniversary of the Global Food Safety Initiative (GFSI) Conference, with people from dozens of countries in attendance. The 2020 conference has attracted more than 1,000 food safety leaders from more than 50 countries. It was kicked off today by Peter Freedman, managing director of The Consumer Goods Forum (GCF). ...  Continue Reading


* Company recalls several fish products; botulism concerns cited*
By News Desk on Feb 26, 2020 03:52 pm Government testing has shown the potential for the growth of Clostridium botulinum in certain fish products, causing Fresh 7 Baskets Limited to recall Aqua Okeano brand and Aqua Okeano/Seven Baskets brand products. The Canadian Food Inspection Agency (CFIA) is conducting a food safety investigation, which may lead to the recall of other products. The CFIA...  Continue Reading


* Firm recalls tuna because of reported illnesses; few traceability details offered*
By News Desk on Feb 26, 2020 02:56 pm Consumer complaints of illnesses have spurred a recall of Unomundo brand tuna loins and steaks because of elevated levels of histamine. Seven Seas Ltd. distributed the implicated tune in the Canadian provinces of Alberta, British Columbia, Ontario and Quebec. Canadian officials report that the recalled fish may actually have been distributed nationwide. “This recall was...  Continue Reading


----------

